# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Canard BD : Didactique

## kilfou

Parce que la BD ce n'est pas uniquement du divertissement, et que vous avez besoin d'une excuse pour lire des petits miquets à votre âge nan mais sérieux tu veux pas plutôt lire des vrais bouquins, une petite sélection de littérature dessinée didactique.

A tout seigneur tout honneur _Beta Civilisations tome I_. Suite du formidable Alpha directions qui avait inauguré cette rubrique il y a cinq ans, il se concentre sur l'apparition et l'évolution de l'Humanité. Le programme est certes moins ambitieux que de résumer 14 milliards d'années en 350 pages, quoique. Oui ça ne couvre essentiellement qu'une trentaine de millions d'années sur autant de pages, c'est petit bras de la part de Jens Harder. Bon il a arrêté de dessiner des dinosaures pour se taper des dizaines et des dizaines de Néanderthaliens et autres trucs vaguement humanoïdes, alors on va lui pardonner, il s'est puni tout seul. Poursuivant dans la veine d'Alpha, il raconte comment est apparu l'homme et tout ce qui s'est passé pour que je sois là à écrire des inepties sur un site web de jeux vidéos : la bipédie, la découverte du feu, l'apparition des rites funéraires, le langage, l'agriculture et j'en passe. C'est une somme (loin d'être exhaustive bien sûr) passionnante à lire, permettant de réaliser combien le parcours de l'Humanité est complexe. Histoire de pas être un pensum, Jens Harder émaille son récit de différentes références culturelles, puisant autant dans la culture classique que les domaines plus récents comme le cinéma ou la bande dessinée, n'oubliant pas l'histoire contemporaine, fonctionnant par association d'idée graphique (son trait est plus lâché que dans Alpha, perdant son style gravure illustrant un livre d'histoire ancien mais gagnant grandement en dynamisme et en légèreté) ou montrant jusqu' où une idée peut mener.
 Un grand livre à montrer à tous les curieux de la vie, petits ou grands, une franche réussite qu'il faut saluer. Vivement le tome 2 montrant les 2 derniers millénaires et la grande conclusion Gamma, montrant les futurs possibles.

_Beta... Civilisations tome I_, Jens Harder, Actes-Sud BD, 367 pages, 38,50€

_Love_. Nan il n'est pas question d'un chanteur de télé-crochet me pétant les couilles avec sa scie sur Angoulême-Paris-Seychelles-va plutôt te droguer dans une ruelle, mais d'une série de one-shots  montrant la vie animale et dont le dernier tome paru est centré sur un lion. L'occasion parfaite pour le dessinateur Federico Bertolucci de nous balancer tous les animaux de la savane dans des pages sublimes, rendant magnifiquement la grâce de la vie sauvage, avec des couleurs à tomber par terre. L'histoire muette de Frédéric Brrémaud n'est toutefois pas en reste et a le mérite d'éviter de tomber dans le gnangnan : c'est sauvage, la mort n'est pas loin et les animaux ne se font pas de cadeaux. A noter que si vous préférez l'ambiance de la jungle, vous pourrez lire le Tigre ou si vous êtes plus polaire lire le Renard. Un régal des yeux et l'occasion d'apprendre aux enfants de votre entourage les noms de quelques bestioles inconnues.

_Love T3 Le Lion_, Brrémaud et Bertolucci, Ankama Etincelle, 80 pages, 14,90€

Pour bien faire, j'aurais dû vous parler du précédent bouquin de Derf Backderf, _Mon ami Dahmer_. Vous y auriez appris la jeunesse de ce tueur en série ayant sévi dans les années 90 aux Etats-Unis, l'auteur ayant eu la « chance » d'être avec lui au lycée et étant un de ses rares amis. C'est édifiant et un vrai travail journalistique sur la transformation d'un ado normal (enfin faut le dire vite quand même) en un serial-killer cannibale. Ha ben je viens de vous en parler donc ça va, bref lisez le c'est un chouette bouquin et laissez moi parler d'un truc vachement plus léger, à savoir l'histoire d'un nerd de Tolkien baraqué (non point d'oxymore) qui va devenir videur dans une boîte punk de l'Ohio au début des années 80 et ainsi rencontrer tous les grands noms du punk (qui est décidément très à la mode ces temps-ci dans les Canard BD alors que je n'en écoute pas, c'est étrange, sûrement un acte manqué ou quelque chose à compenser en regardant des crêtes turgescentes, bref je m'égare). C'est très drôle, le héros est attachant et ça file la patate. Et si vous n'y connaissez rien en punk comme moi, l'auteur vous a concocté une play-list qui va vous faire découvrir plein de trucs. Ha tiens je retombe sur mes pattes.
_Punk Rock et Mobile Homes_, Derf Backderf, Ça et Là, 160 pages, 19€

 Continuons le virage amorcé vers la fiction documentaire avec _Northlanders._ Comics issu du label Vertigo, il met en scène les terribles Vikings ravageant l'Europe à grand coup de casques à cornes et de drakkars insubmersibles. Ha non ça c'est la vision habituelle qu'on en a et c'est quand même pas tout à fait ça, comme s'attelle à nous le montrer le scénariste Brian Wood. Bon, ça reste plus romancé qu'une thèse d'un historien sur le sujet mais on est bien loin du stéréotype vu jusqu'à plus soif (d'hydromel dans un crâne, bien sûr). Urban Comics a en plus eu la bonne idée de regrouper géographiquement et chronologiquement, l'occaz parfaite pour apprécier cette série rafraîchissante.

_Northlanders,_ Brian Wood et al., Urban Comics Vertigo Essentiels, 460 pages, 28 euro



 Et pour achever ce déjà trop long article, un retour sur le dernier tome de Blast dont je vous avais déjà parlé ici. A l'époque, il était question de 5 tomes mais le 4° conclut bien l'intrigue et mes espoirs ne sont pas déçus : on tient bien là l'oeuvre maîtresse de Larcenet. C'est toujours aussi noir, toujours aussi poétique, toujours aussi dérangeant mais quelle beauté dans ces planches, quelle ambiance il arrive à insuffler ! Et ça marque, bien au-delà de la lecture, ça flotte dans un petit coin de la tête et ça se rappelle à votre souvenir soudainement. Comma ça, d'un coup, paf. Sans prévenir vous vous prenez tout dans la tronche, comme quand vous apprenez la signification de ce titre sibyllin.

_Blast T4 Pourvu que les bouddhistes se trompent_, Larcenet, Dargaud, 200 pages, 22€90.

 Ha et j'oubliais, un bon Canard BD ne pouvant pas se passer de népotisme, allez suivre les membres qui ont du talent : Karhmit dans AAARG N° 3 via Glory Owl et pins sur son blog avec Gleipnir

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Teto

Larcenet a dit que Blast avait été un échec cuisant. C'est dommage, j'avais adoré les 2 premiers tomes que j'avais lus (mais pas acheté, j'avoue). C'est dommage, car lui est un vrai auteur, pas juste un artisan faisant un produit, comme beaucoup trop de BD aujourd'hui.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Intéressant CanardBD, comme d'hab. Va falloir que je regarde de plus près Alpha dont tu avais déjà parlé par ailleurs.

----------


## Hellzed

Blast un échec cuisant ? Faudra m'expliquer.. Chaque tome a été premier des ventes (ou dans le trio de tête) pendant un mois au moins après sa sortie.

Beta quant à lui passe numéro un de ma liste de prochains achats du coup !

----------


## Teto

> Blast un échec cuisant ? Faudra m'expliquer.. Chaque tome a été premier des ventes (ou dans le trio de tête) pendant un mois au moins après sa sortie.


J'invente rien, il l'a écrit dans son blog. Ou bien je me trompe de titre ? J'ai confondu avec son précédent ? (cours vérifier).

Edit, ici :

http://www.manularcenet.com/blog/art...es-proportions




> Pourquoi « le combat ordinaire »? Parce que je me suis détaché du livre, il est loin, maintenant. Et il semblait que, si je devais tenter l’expérience cinéma après l’échec cuisant de BLAST, il fallait le faire sur un livre qui ne m’occupait plus l’esprit.


En relisant je me dis peut-être qu'il voulait parler d'un essai d'adaptation de Blast! en film.

Tant mieux si sa BD est un succès, elle le mérite.

----------


## kilfou

Ouais il parlait bien de l'adaptation en film.  ::):

----------


## Raclure

Putain mais ils sont ou les pirates nazis cyborgs?

----------


## vulpex

Ca à l'air sympa  ::):

----------

